# 𝗜𝘁 𝗗𝗼𝗲𝘀𝗻'𝘁 𝗠𝗮𝘁𝘁𝗲𝗿 𝗛𝗼𝘄 𝗟𝗼𝗴𝗶𝗰𝗮𝗹 𝗬𝗼𝘂 𝗔𝗿𝗲, 𝗡𝗼𝗯𝗼𝗱𝘆 𝗖𝗮𝗿𝗲𝘀 𝗜𝗳 𝗬𝗼𝘂'𝗿𝗲 𝗡𝗼𝘁 𝗖𝗼𝗼𝗹. 𝗗𝗼 𝗬𝗼𝘂 𝗔𝗴𝗿𝗲𝗲�



## X10E8 (Apr 28, 2021)

(�_�)


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

No, I care more about being logical then cool, but I care more about values over cold logic.


----------



## eeo (Aug 25, 2020)

Not so sure about being cool. Coolness means different things to people. Some may find these über-logical people extremely cool, while others just shrug. But if you're unbearable to be around, logical or not, then it really doesn't matter what you are, nobody will bother finding out about your good qualities.


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb (Nov 13, 2015)

I feel like trying to be "cool" isn't something adults should care about.

That's for high schoolers.

Plus it's very subjective.

Basically what Eeo said.

But whatever floats people's boats.

Pettiness is a curse.


----------



## Worriedfunction (Jun 2, 2011)

I don't know about cool, or even being logical, after all they aren't mutually exclusive, but I do think people are far easier to convince with charismatic confidence than with reason or evidence.

To put it another way, I think on average most people are more enticed by something shiny, dramatic, and exciting. And what is more likely to be these things for most people is not in line with factual information or logical reasoning.

Style and delivery can help, but some subjects are hard to package in such a way without losing some of the important information.

People want to feel emotionally engaged, and most don't realise that the running of the world in all its myriad complexities is often mundane and counter to this. This is an issue in itself.

The ultimate irony is that despite being one of the foremost fallacies, appealing to popularity continues to be enormously effective in motivating and influencing people.

Sadly I just think, on the whole, that we're creatures of habit, and despite our best attempts, it's very easy to drag us back into the most simple of our superficial standards, myself included.


----------



## impulsenine (Oct 18, 2020)

A man to be cool must be complete.
Complete means to be balanced, to have reason balanced with the senses.

Any deviation starts to get uncool.

You have to know perfectly when to be logical and when not to. "Logical" is suitable in certain situations, not all the time. It would be a big mistake to be logical all the time because humans aren't logical beings and neither is the world in which they live.

Being logical is just an ideal, a dream of people who cannot accept reality as it is: imperfect.

The greatest mistakes of Mankind have been and are committed by people who have been logical at the wrong time.

You can see even on this forum that the biggest mistakes are made by people who strive to be "logical" when there isn't useful nor appropriate. That's because of their ignorant style of following their reason coupled with the inability to trust senses.

Making mistakes due to being mentally stubborn cannot be regarded as cool.


----------



## Lunacik (Apr 19, 2014)

eeo said:


> But if you're unbearable to be around, logical or not, then it really doesn't matter what you are, nobody will bother finding out about your good qualities.


 I imagined House replying something like this


----------



## DOGSOUP (Jan 29, 2016)

definitely agree


----------



## jetser (Jan 6, 2016)

Nobody cares that I'm cool is the problem. _*sarcasm_


----------



## ENFPathetic (Apr 3, 2018)

If you're talking about masses of people, this is true. But if you're talking about individuals this is not true. Someone can respect your reasoning and still think you're incredibly lame.


----------



## ENTJudgement (Oct 6, 2013)

If someone is right then I will listen, if someone is cool and wrong then I will think hes retarded. So yeah, logic trumps cool.


----------



## lifeaholic (Jan 13, 2021)

I reckon that's right cap'n, it's yer ship, yer tales 'n thar fun


----------



## dulcinea (Aug 22, 2011)

When making a point, it doesn't matter how logical or factual you are, people won't listen to you unless:
1. you're basically reframing their opinion or
2. appealing to their emotions.

People are drawn to decisions that make them feel safe even if there's no evidence that it actually makes them safer.


----------



## Sinuous (Jun 18, 2021)

Those are two distinct things and whether people will give a f about u is subjective.


----------



## NIHM (Mar 24, 2014)

I didn't read this question as cool vs logical because technically someone could be both.

I concentrated on that nobody cares. That's the truth. I would say about 70% of a person on any given day thinks a lot about what matters to them. People go around telling others why are they so selfish, when in fact that person is also selfish when applying something. It's human nature to want to protect your own self-interest with our highly subjective brains on what rules should apply. Most people just don't care. It's not really a bad thing, it's just nature.


----------



## Whatexists (Jul 26, 2015)

I care.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

The logical ones will eventually be the cool ones, it just takes a little more time for them to catch up.


----------



## firegrace (Sep 7, 2014)

I said yes, strongly agree, but what I mean by "Cool" is self determined and NOT wanting other's approval. That is what I think people mean when they say someone is "cool", they are going their own way, doing their own thing, not looking for people's approval.


----------



## Dezir (Nov 25, 2013)

It depends on the situation and context. Being logical and being cool have their advantages, but why you can't be both? Being logical and cool?

I believe a better dichtonomy here would be: logical vs. emotional. Because people are at the end of the day emotional beings and we react based on emotions. If you want to convince someone, often it's a lot better to appeal to their emotions than to appeal to their logic.

And I'm not excluding myself, human beings are first and foremost an emotional creature, the logic is just an addition to that, an extra mechanism to help us navigate the world. At the end of the day we want things because of emotions, it makes us feel good, at the same time we don't want things because of emotions, it makes us feel bad.

Emotions are the end goal, the destination, logic just usually helps us navigate to it. Logic also has a strong point, it helps us determine which end goals are good or bad. You know the saying "be careful for what you wish", basically not all things you want are good for you, and acting on instinct is not always good.

In order to be cool, you have to be good emotionally, because people don't like or dislike things based on logic. We don't like Addias or Nike or Coca-Cola because they are objectively the best, but because of emotions, because of branding.


----------

